# Simple battery conversion



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some may not be aware of a new product now available from Air Wire. A six amp Converter, these are a device that is a simple 4 wire connection, to an existing DCC locomotive to make it battery RC control.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/airwire-convtr-w-external-antenna-1.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally, what a good idea for AirWire users.

I would recommend the CONVRTR-60X, which has the antenna jack:


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I expect these to be popular with the new 6A WOW sound decoder.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike, do you have any word on when the 6-amp Wow will be available? I asked TCS at the Narrow Gauge Convention, they said they were in production, and would be available "shortly." Their web-site (last I checked) still showed them as being pre-order. 

Later,

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are making a change of the original design and having a slight delay. We meet with them at Train Fest and were very impressed.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I love their HO decoders. I've actually got some in an LGB 0-4-0 Porter and also my Davenport, in addition to my On30 stuff. I've got an LGB White Pass conversion that's waiting for their 6-amp board. Very good sound. 

I've been using Tam Valley Depot's receivers to interface. They're similar to the Airwire board, but are rated at 3A (5A peak), so not quite as "powerful." The Convertr boards can handle higher loads, but they're also more expensive. The Convertr boards also work on all 17 Airwire frequencies, whereas the Tam Valley Depot boards are limited to channel 16 only. The Tam Valley Depot boards do not need to be programmed, though. The Airwire boards need to operate on the same DCC address as the decoder plugged into it, and also must have the frequency programmed. 

Later,

K


----------



## AbbyGelber (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi...i want to know if do you have any word on when the 6-amp Wow will be available? I asked TCS at the Narrow Gauge Convention, they said they were in production, and would be available "shortly." Web-site (last I checked) still showed them as being pre-order.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

First quarter of this year is the last I heard. Anxiously waiting myself, though the railroad being buried under 5" of snow at the moment is tempering that anxiousness a bit.

Later,

K


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been reading about the AirWire Convrtr 60X. I'm thinking about going battery as I'm really struggling to keep my Digitrax rail powered system going. I wondered about using the 60X to plug into a loco with Zimo MX695 already installed. AirWire say it should work, but others have said it simply won't.

Has anyone got any experience of such a set up?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know what this thread is about, but it was brought back from the dead once, now twice.

I'd suggest a new thread that has an appropriate title.

Greg 1,212


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Martino2579 said:


> I've been reading about the AirWire Convrtr 60X. I'm thinking about going battery as I'm really struggling to keep my Digitrax rail powered system going. I wondered about using the 60X to plug into a loco with Zimo MX695 already installed. AirWire say it should work, but others have said it simply won't.
> 
> Has anyone got any experience of such a set up?


We have installed several of the AW Converters driving Zimo decoders. They work great.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm 2 for 2 with Zimo decoders being driven by the Convertr (MX 648 and MX 699). I can't think of a reason why the MX 695 would be any different. 

Oh, and the 5-amp TCS decoders are on the market now. I've got the diesel board. Overall I'm impressed. It's not without its quirks, but once set up, has proven enjoyable. Waiting now for the 4-amp Soundtraxx Tsunami2. 

Later,

K


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you EBT and Treeman. Very useful advice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe Dan Pierce will come on and indicate why Train Li did not recommend this combination.

Greg 1,194


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All the Zimo MX69 series decoders will work as will the MX645. There are some programming differences and the latest firmware load can help older decoders comply with the newer features.


----------

